# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Schweizer Konditor in Bangkok

## schiene

"Mitten in Bangkok, am Ufer des Chao-Praya-Flusses, befindet sich ein kleines Stückchen Schweiz: das Café The Lantern, das der Berner Oberländer Bäcker, Konditor und Confiseur Urs Rohrbach zum süssen Nabel der 8,2-Millionen-Stadt gemacht hat."

hier gehts weiter....
http://tt.bernerzeitung.ch/leben/ess...story/20602539

----------

